# Popular Movie/movie franchise/movie star you dont/havnt watched?



## wibisana (Jun 26, 2022)

Idk if this can be posted here, i hope it is okay, rather than flooding theater section

Just as title said TV series included, for whatever reasons, you can write the reasons or not up to you

For me
Any Tony Jaa movie
Reasons: i know it is epic, but i never have any chance, or i mean, when i want to watch movie, i have to download it 1st from netflixbay, whenever i sit in front of computer i simply forget about it lol. Didnt feels like to download it

New X-men movies
I was kind of avoid this franchise, i hated fox for ruining many superhero movie, but eventually i watched them, and i think they are okay. Unlike others, i didnt really like 1st class, days future past also kinda meh for me, too much Jlaw. I mean if you asked teenager me, i wouldnt believe that one day they will make Xmen movie centered around mystique
Apocalypse, people said this is weaker film but it was the most memorable for me, just because the magneto angry scene, damn he is such a good actors
I dont think i have watched dark phoenix. Or maybe i have, but i have forgotten completely

Lastly what you avoided but then watch and liked it.
I avoided any disney live action remakes back then but then start with Dumbo, i watch it with my daughter it is very good

You dont need to understand english to understand the movie, I like Tim Burton and this movie is very underated imo
I watch this with my daugther and it adds the enjoyment

Eventually i learned to accept all Disney remakes lol.

So what is yours?


----------



## Gin (Jun 26, 2022)

star wars, don't find it interesting
also most marvel stuff (tho i watched most of the earlier ones but it's just become too oversaturated)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brian (Jun 26, 2022)

Never saw or read Harry Potter \

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> Never saw or read Harry Potter \


@A Optimistic @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 26, 2022)

Harry potter too. I've seen clips and blurps and blips here and there and a teacher read us the first harry potter in school but that's it.

Also never saw the spider mens movies after the sam raimi ones if that counts (no andrew garfield or nathan drake).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> Never saw or read Harry Potter \


Same

Never got the hype for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 26, 2022)

I only saw the star wars prequels. 
Game of Thrones/ASOIAF 
Most (if not all) Fantasy series or novels
The MCU (only watched like Iron Man 1, The Avengers 1 and Ultron); Capeshit in general honestly 
I read like the first two Harry Potter books when I was like 8 and watched the first movie, nothing after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> Never saw or read Harry Potter \


thoughts on tom riddle vs dumbledore vs grindlewald?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brian (Jun 26, 2022)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> thoughts on tom riddle vs dumbledore vs grindlewald?



Is Tom Riddle pre-skip Voldemort ? I would say he gets low diff'd by an old legend like Dumbledore

And does Gindlewald even have any feats?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jun 26, 2022)

Lord of the rings 

MCU besides the Ironmans, thor ragnarok, the avengers & black panther 

Fast and Furious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2022)

Gin said:


> @A Optimistic @Nighty the Mighty



Brian

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> Is Tom Riddle pre-skip Voldemort ? I would say he gets low diff'd by an old legend like Dumbledore
> 
> And does Gindlewald even have any feats?


grindlewald has feats in the new movies

i havent seen any of them


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 26, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Fast and Furious


Haven’t seen any of these either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 26, 2022)

So to add after reading comments
Harry potter, my lil bro loved it, i watched the dub version of movie 1-3 when it run on TV because we only have one TV.  I remember it wasnt my taste, i was HS that time, too old to watch something like that, what interesting tho, the 3rd movie is quite different, unique. Years (after i interesten in film making, behind the scene, etc) i found out it was made by obe of best director which also made my favorite such as Children of Men and Gravity.

Starwars new sequels
I like rise of skywalker
I like Rouge one
I didnt intersted to watch solo (watch some part when it run on TV)
I didnt watch episode 8-9 lol, i heard they are bad, so i just not interested

GoT, i stok watched it at 2 season before end (last and one before last season) i thin i made right choice.

MCU
I like comic books, so far i think i watch most of them, one notable i havent watch is Guardian 2.

Fast furious franchise
I stoped watch them after the one they jump the burj Kalifa.

Transformer. I was stupid enough to watch 1- the dinobots


----------



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2022)

Star Wars.

And like a billion other things  
I just stuck with anime mostly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2022)

Game of Thrones, I have seen 2 episodes and both bored me to death even with action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2022)

Haven't seen Dune, The Big Lebowski, Apocalypse Now, The Mist, or The Usual Suspects.  I'll get around to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 27, 2022)

Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 27, 2022)

Well there's a lot, but in recent memory I saw a few of Kurosawas films from his early career and some films he made later on when visiting a friend. Definitely worth a watch, even if there's a lot of them I will probably never watch.

Interesting from a movie director, who still seems to have a very romanticized view of some parts of history earlier in his films, but later on his films seem to take on a more cynical tone. At least that seems to have been how he matured as a director.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Haven't seen Dune, The Big Lebowski, Apocalypse Now, The Mist, or The Usual Suspects.  I'll get around to it.


Big lebowski is one cult movie that i prolly will never watch. I think i just wont understand it lol. Cultural difference and stuff.
The mist was good. It looks and feels like TV movie (because it use and hire TV crew and equipment) but Frank Darabont made it works.

Apocalypse now, platoon and war movies really not my in my priority

I havent event watch 1918.
Dunkirk was good tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 27, 2022)

Nightfall said:


> Well there's a lot, but in recent memory I saw a few of Kurosawas films from his early career and some films he made later on when visiting a friend. Definitely worth a watch, even if there's a lot of them I will probably never watch.
> 
> Interesting from a movie director, who still seems to have a very romanticized view of some parts of history earlier in his films, but later on his films seem to take on a more cynical tone. At least that seems to have been how he matured as a director.


I only got a chance to watch 7 samurai. 
Really good movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 27, 2022)

Brian said:


> Is Tom Riddle pre-skip Voldemort ? I would say he gets low diff'd by an old legend like Dumbledore
> 
> And does Gindlewald even have any feats?


if dumbledore is whitebeard and grindelwald is xebec, voldemort is big meme at best

@A Optimistic thoughts?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Jun 27, 2022)

(this is now a harry potter thread)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> if dumbledore is whitebeard and grindelwald is xebec, voldemort is big meme at best
> 
> @A Optimistic thoughts?



how can you compare meme to Tom?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gin (Jun 27, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> how can you compare meme to Tom?



was hot but turned into a monster  
has a lot of followers who they treat like trash  
homies are kinda like horcruxes  
got memed on by a bunch of kids

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> if dumbledore is whitebeard and grindelwald is xebec, voldemort is big meme at best
> 
> @A Optimistic thoughts?


This would imply Voldemort>dumbledore which is wrong


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I havent event watch 1918


1917*
And I like that movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brian (Jun 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> if dumbledore is whitebeard and grindelwald is xebec, voldemort is big meme at best
> 
> @A Optimistic thoughts?



Wasn't Voldemort the final villain? I like where this is going boys @MO @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Sablés

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh I didn’t even realize this was a kcc thread, thought I was tagged in an alley thread lol

let’s not derail it too much, feel bad for the opening poster

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)

Brian said:


> Wasn't Voldemort the final villain? I like where this is going boys @MO @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Sablés



After seeing Multiverse of Madness I got injected with a new hope for Mothering Mode.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 27, 2022)

I haven’t read or watched any of the hunger games.


----------



## El Hit (Jun 27, 2022)

Every Marvel series ir movie after emdgame, every DC movie after the the bane Batman one cept for Joker. The new Jurassic park ones, new Godzilla ones.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 27, 2022)

All of the Bayformers movies. 

After Megan Fox got replaced with someone else after the first & the second movie? MC's new side piece as well as Transformers as a whole becoming a multi-movie franchise made me lose interest in it...

Until now.

Going to try and marathon all of the released movies this weekend.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2022)

Game of thrones.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 27, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I only got a chance to watch 7 samurai.
> Really good movie.



Ironically I haven't actually seen his most famous one yet, but yeah I hear that one is fantastic. 

All in all he was really groundbreaking with some of the stuff he did back then.

I ended up never watching the Big Bang Theory either.. 

Somewhat amusing to watch a clip on youtube without the laugh track though...Doesn't really seem like I missed out on much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 27, 2022)

i've def missed some classic older franchises too

alien and aliens, predator (tho i did watch alien vs predator, it sucked  )

original halloween/friday 13th/elm street (not big on horror in general)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> not big on horror in general


Are you big on horrible in specifics?

/jim

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Jun 28, 2022)

There is so much i want to start to watch lol like Tony Jaa
Chintya Rothrock
Etc


Yamato said:


> Star Wars.
> 
> And like a billion other things
> I just stuck with anime mostly.


Man i watch too little anime these days. Not even 1 series a season. Last season i dont watch anything lol

Definitely one day i want to watch:
-whole Gundam series,
-Saint Seiya (i only watch the original one, like very 1st ark, vs 12 Gold Zodiac)
-Sailormoon maybe? 
-the new Digimon that have original cast grew up.
-prolly pokemon
-DBS.

Idk. Too many to watch. Too lazy to start lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 28, 2022)

Gin said:


> i've def missed some classic older franchises too
> 
> alien and aliens, predator (tho i did watch alien vs predator, it sucked  )
> 
> original halloween/friday 13th/elm street (not big on horror in general)


Aliens, aliens, predator were great i mean definitely must watch, predator 2 is okay, when i was a child i was kinda disapointed that there are no arnold, but rewatch it as adult i grow to like it, i learn to love police genre and this one is kinda action-police stuff rather than action army soldier type.

I also didnt really like horror, but one sub genre in horror that i really likes, mystery (scooby doo type) one famous example is sleepy hollow.
Also Monster movie is fun, like Jaws, Tremors, Jurassic park.
Lastly Zombie movie. Any zombie movie/tv serries i will eat em up.

Those three sub horror genre have solid rule for the antagonist. The antagonist cant do magic, phase thru wall, kill in the sleep etc. So the MC/Hero have tools to fight them, which is really cool.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2022)

wibisana said:


> There is so much i want to start to watch lol like Tony Jaa
> Chintya Rothrock
> Etc
> 
> ...


I usually don't watch a lot either. Probably picking up a new series every couple years only. Watching One Piece and reading a chapter once a week is sufficient for me 

Digimon Tri? I thought it was ok. The new girl is annoying though which made me not enjoy the series as much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2022)

Never watched and never felt a need to watch House, Breaking Bad, House of Cards. Those things. I know they represent "new" style of series with high profile actors, complicated plot, expensive shots, but I just don't need them.
None of those series about zombies. That is just not my topic. There are very few zombie movies I ever liked.
I also don't like comical series in general, so basically none of those. Except for Friends, of course, but that is totally different.
I know those series are objectively good and I understand why people are so hyped about them, but I am very picky in what I want to watch. I mean, WANT to watch. If the panic around some release becomes annoying I am likely to skip it, at least for a while. And I don't take suggestions 

From anime... thing you overgrow, I guess. Like Evangelion, can't subject myself to that.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 1, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Never watched and never felt a need to watch House, Breaking Bad, House of Cards. Those things. I know they represent "new" style of series with high profile actors, complicated plot, expensive shots, but I just don't need them.
> None of those series about zombies. That is just not my topic. There are very few zombie movies I ever liked.
> I also don't like comical series in general, so basically none of those. Except for Friends, of course, but that is totally different.
> I know those series are objectively good and I understand why people are so hyped about them, but I am very picky in what I want to watch. I mean, WANT to watch. If the panic around some release becomes annoying I am likely to skip it, at least for a while. And I don't take suggestions
> ...


I only watched House, even so i didnt even really understand it, i bought it from dvd botleg market, and it seem the translator fucked up and didnt really understand english either lol.

Not planning to watch breaking bad, lost, house of cards etc. Didnt really interested

Walking dead was really good in season 1. Frank Darabont (director/show maker) is really great directors. He is the one who made Shawshank, The Mist etc. Really liked his films. But AMC butchered the rest of the seasons. They kicked out Frank Darabont and then make souless Zombie series.

Still about Zombie. It is one of my favorite subGenre of horror.
And lately there are 2 really good shows from Netflix Asia that i have watched.
1. Kingdom (Zombie in medieval Korea)
2. All of us are dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2022)

I tend to avoid most Heist films in general. They're all very trope happy popcorn flicks and I can see why people like them , but I really can't stand them.

I think with the exception of tarantinos Reservoir Dogs there hasnt been one I liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 1, 2022)

Nightfall said:


> I tend to avoid most Heist films in general. They're all very trope happy popcorn flicks and I can see why people like them , but I really can't stand them.
> 
> I think with the exception of tarantinos Reservoir Dogs there hasnt been one I liked.


Directors love to make heist movie. I heard/watch docu somewhere said it is really similar to movie making, planning, excecution, there is leader/planner teamworks etc.

It is not really heist movie but i recommend "one cut of the dead"
Not going into spoiler detail but if you watch them to the end you will really feels accomplished. Like you are part of the team.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 1, 2022)

the matrix
star wars
star trek


----------



## wibisana (Jul 9, 2022)

I hear nothing but praise on Live Action Rurouni Kenshin. So yeah i will watch it someday


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 9, 2022)

I haven't watched the new Marvel movies. It's a bit sad, considering it used to be a tradition, with either my mom or dad, to watch the new Marvel movies A.S.A.P. Especially the Thor ones, or ones involving Thor. We all just gave up considering how far and strange the newer movies became. We haven't watched the one with Thanos either, because of all that too. Kinda sucks to be honest.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Star Wars, Lord of the Ring, Fast and Furious, Game of Thrones, Euphoria, The Matrix, The Godfather, Shawshank Redemption, Rick and Morty, and Bojack Horseman


----------

